# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Những lợi thế khi mua vé máy bay tại đại lý

## danangtourist

*Những lợi thế khi mua vé máy bay tại đại lý*
Dễ dàng so sánh giá từ nhiều hãng, được tư vấn thông tin và hỗ trợ chuyên nghiệp là những lợi thế khi sử dụng dịch vụ tại một số *đại lý vé máy bay uy tín*.
Hệ thống online của các hãng sẽ giúp khách hàng mua vé dễ dàng hơn, nhưng không có nghĩa các đại lý lại mất đi lợi thế cạnh tranh. Nhiều doanh nghiệp đã ra mắt những công nghệ tìm vé mới đem lại cho khách hàng những lợi ích đặc quyền khi mua vé máy bay tại đại lý.

Công nghệ so sánh giá theo thời gian thật

Việc so sánh *giá vé máy bay*  từ các hãng cho chặng bay mong muốn không còn là công việc khó khăn. Nếu như trước đây, việc này phải thực hiện hoàn toàn thủ công và lệ thuộc nhiều vào sự hiểu biết về các hãng hàng không, thì giờ đây với công nghệ *so sánh giá vé máy bay* theo thời gian thật, khách hàng sẽ dễ dàng tìm được hành trình phù hợp chỉ với vài thao tác đơn giản.

Chẳng hạn như chặng bay khứ hồi TP HCM đi Nha Trang vào ngày 22/12 đến 27/12 sẽ có giá tốt nhất nếu là chặng đi bay của Jetstar Pacific và chặng về bay của Vietjet Air. Đó là chưa kể hệ thống luôn hiển thị giá đã bao gồm thuế, phí ngay khi tìm kiếm giúp bạn dễ quyết định hơn hành trình hơn.


Khách hàng sẽ dễ dàng tìm được hành trình phù hợp chỉ với vài thao tác đơn giản tại website www.vemaybayonline.biz.

Những công cụ so sánh giá trên sẽ lấy thông tin vé trực tiếp từ hãng tại thời điểm bạn thực hiện lệnh tìm kiếm. Điều đó đồng nghĩa với việc bạn không chỉ biết được những hãng nào còn vé mà còn nắm được tất cả giờ bay trong ngày cho chặng bay đã chọn. Nói cách khác, chuyện lựa chọn hành trình di chuyển phù hợp đã trở nên dễ dàng hơn trước rất nhiều.

Nhân viên hỗ trợ vé chuyên nghiệp

*Nhân viên hỗ trợ vé* hay còn được biết đến với tên gọi “booker” có thể xem như những cuốn bách khoa toàn thư về các hãng hàng không. Họ không chỉ nắm vững các điều kiện vé, mà còn hiểu rõ đường bay của từng hãng một. Bản thân các hãng cũng thường xuyên có những buổi tập huấn dành riêng cho các booker để giới thiệu các đường bay mới, cũng như giải đáp các thắc mắc của booker về nghiệp vụ vé. Chính những kiến thức được tích lũy theo năm tháng này giúp họ dễ dàng tư vấn cho hành khách những hành trình phù hợp nhất với từng nhu cầu di chuyển.


Cùng là hành trình đi Seattle nhưng nếu bạn chỉ có visa du lịch thì một booker chuyên nghiệp sẽ không bao giờ tư vấn bạn đi hành trình trên, bởi thời gian nối chuyến nội địa tại sân bay Seattle Tacoma là quá ngắn. Bạn sẽ không đủ thời gian để làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

Chị Vân anh - một trong những booker đã gắn bó với nghề vé hơn 6 năm tâm sự: “Có những hôm tôi bỏ hết mọi công việc chỉ để ngồi tư vấn và tìm đường bay phù hợp cho nhiều khách lần đầu đi nước ngoài. Khi thì tôi chỉ dẫn cho khách những mẫu câu tiếng Anh cơ bản khi đi máy bay; lúc lại phải dặn dò khách thật kỹ những quy định cần biết dành cho *phụ nữ mang thai khi đi máy bay*...

Khả năng cung cấp thông tin linh hoạt

Khả năng cung cấp thông tin cũng như hỗ trợ vé của các hãng chính là lợi thế riêng biệt của các đại lý.Thông thường, bạn sẽ không thể nhờ nhân viên của EVA Air kiểm tra giúp giờ bay của Cathay Pacific, hay như gọi lên tổng đài của Vietnam Airlines để nhờ mua thêm hành lý cho vé Vietjet Air. Vậy mà những việc này lại hoàn toàn thực hiện được tại các đại lý bán vé máy bay. Đó là lý do vì sao mà hầu hết công ty lớn tại Việt Nam đều tin tưởng giao trọng trách quản lý *vé máy bay* cho một số đại lý uy tín trong nước.
===>> Nếu như bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua* 0943.74.77.20* - *0909 953 611* . Xem Chi Tiết Các Chặng Bay Khác Cũng Có Giá Vé Rẻ *tại Đây*

ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - *BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ*- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN
Www.vemaybayonline.biz - www.baoanjsc.org*HOTLINE : 0909 953 611 -  0943.74.77.20*
*http://vemaybayonline.biz/nhung-loi-the-khi-mua-ve-may-bay-tai-dai-ly*

----------

